# Can’t find this part. Please help?



## Frontward (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi, I recently lost a supplier for a part and I need it desperately. Can someone please identify it for me? It screws onto a bi pin socket and adapts to a 1/8 threaded rod. I can only find the steel ones online and I need these plastic ones.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

there's some similar stuff at 10k bulbs dot com


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

We really need you to fill out your profile before we help you. This may need to be done with a computer and not a mobile device.

At the top right under your name click on private messages and then select edit profile. Thanks


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

I think Mike means 1000bulbs.com. (1k).


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Dennis Alwon said:


> We really need you to fill out your profile before we help you. This may need to be done with a computer and not a mobile device.
> 
> At the top right under your name click on private messages and then select edit profile. Thanks


Try turning the phone sideways & select desktop app.


----------

